#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como evitar o loop em uma rede cabeada ?

## Prime

*  Bom gente eu estou a procura de uma solução antes que tenha que remediar !! Minha rede é 100% cabeada, uso o myauth3 como gateway e na saída do myauth para os clientes uso um switch gerenciável de 16 portas gigabits com vlan onde todas as 15 portas só conversam com a porta 1 + isolamento de portas á qual é ligado os cabos direcionados aos clientes . Minha rede hoje é fragmentada em 4 cabos distintos ou seja , tenho 4 " ilhas " isso para isolar um grupo do outro !! Já estou substituindo os switchs comuns da rua por switchs com vlans , mas , ainda não encontrei uma forma de evitar o loop fisico caso o cliente dentro de casa ligue um switch e de maldade ou por burrice mesmo ligue as 2 pontas de um cabo de rede no switch dele !!! Gente será que tem jeito de evitar este tipo de loop e evitar que a rede toda caia ?? Eu estou fazendo testes com este switch que cito abaixo, mas não estou tendo o resultado prometido por ele !!!!*  *Gostaria de ter a opinião de vocês e também da ajuda para resolver este problema. Acredito que se eu usar PPOe também terei este problema pois a rede fisica cabos e switchs trafegam até não suportarem mais e a rede para !! Se eu usar roteador na casa de cada cliente, seria bom ninguém iria enchergar ninguém e não haveria broadcast, mas se o infeliz brincar de cabo e switch no lugar do roteador vai dar a mesma zebra !! Caros colegas aguardo pelos conselhos. Obrigado.*
Switchs - Wiki OverTek

http://wiki.overtek.com.br/images/0/...2208SIW-UX.pdf

http://wiki.overtek.com.br/images/3/...2208SIW-UX.pdf

http://wiki.overtek.com.br/images/4/...2208SIW-UX.pdf

http://wiki.overtek.com.br/images/1/...2208SIW-UX.pdf

----------


## edsong

Usando pppoe e desabilitando protocolo ipv4/ipv6 nos clientes não ajudaria?

----------


## enlacenet

ola prime tenho uma parte da rede cabeada tambem e uso switch da compex de 16 portas e faço spanning tree em todas as portas e vlan sendoque as portas de 1 a 15 so fala com com a 16 esse switch overtek tenho ummasi so que nao emcontrei como fazer ou ele nao compre o que fala vai de compex que vai ser feliz

----------


## samuellanes

> Usando pppoe e desabilitando protocolo ipv4/ipv6 nos clientes não ajudaria?


 Isso não adiantaria pois o que gera loop é "broadcast" mais claro que ameniza muito vc desabilitar a parte de protocolo da placa de rede, caso nao use, evita um cliente compartilhar a internet dele pela rede etc...

----------


## netdovale

simples, solucao mais simples e com 100% de eficiencia ISPshop - Switch VLAN FIXA 8 portas 10/100M (Placa) - Switchs e Roteadores - Soluções para Cabeamento, porque se voce usar swith simples voce estara na mer...., sua rede vai parar mesmo, outra solucao robusta é usar o Flytec Computers e montar vlan tambem, a diferença é que custa 5 veses mais que a solucao anterior, claro que podes abusar de todos os recursos que o STAR-OS dispoe, eu ja tive serios problemas relacionados a broadcast no entanto era mesmo so falta de entendimento a solucao é extremamente simples eu espetei dois swiths com vlan fixa e pronto, nunca mais tive problema onde eu tinha mk em bridge eu implementei umas instrucoes em vlan tambem assim ficou tudo muito bem definido e bye bye problema, amigo passe um layout da topologia da sua rede pra gente comentar um pouco afins de te ajudar a solucionar seu problema [email protected]

----------


## sunsonk

Eu também uso os switch ISPshop - Switch VLAN FIXA 8 portas 10/100M (Placa) - Switchs e Roteadores - Soluções para Cabeamento e ISPshop - Switch Vlan Fixa 16 portas 10/100M - PLACA
PRIME - vc tem que ligar a porta 8 ou 16 do 1o. switch no seu servidor/concentrador, deste switch vc sai, por exemplo, da porta 1 e liga na porta 8/16 do próximo switch e assim por diante.
Protege até do loop físico no switch do cliente.

----------


## rogeriodj

Colocando um roteador no cliente com autenticação pppoe e trocando a senha para não mexer!!

----------


## Prime

Bom dia caros colegas, eu já estou usando o swicth gerenciável da overtek , inclusive os testes que tenho feito não é com o que as vlans são fixas !! Estou testando com o switch gerenciável mesmo, ele promete evitar o loop fisico mas não esta dando certo, depois de configurado e efetuando o loop fisico em outro switch que esta ligado á ele continua parando a rede toda !! Ele esta fazendo o isolamento de portas direitinho uma porta não encherga a outra porém, este tipo de sabotagem " loop fisico " ele não desativa a porta !!

----------


## Prime

Caro colega rogerio, eu já pensei nesta ipotese de usar roteador no cliente, mas, se o infeliz do cliente desligar o roteador , ligar um switch na ponta do cabo e conectar as 2 pontas do cabo de rede neste switch !! O que vai acontecer ??

----------


## demattos

tem que ativar o protocolo RSTP nao seria isto, tenho feito isto nunca tive problema

----------


## WordNet

amigo, tem certeza que é esse mesmo seu problema?
tenho uma duvida é a seguinte
tenho rede cabeada em condominio
e em alguns ta chegando a 15 cliente por bloco
em cada bloco fica cascateado 2 switchs comuns
esse de 16p da overtek me serviria bem?
existe algum parecido com 24p?
obrigado

----------


## Prime

ISPshop - Switch Vlan Fixa 16 portas 10/100M - PLACA

----------


## bjaraujo

> ola prime tenho uma parte da rede cabeada tambem e uso switch da compex de 16 portas e faço spanning tree em todas as portas e vlan sendoque as portas de 1 a 15 so fala com com a 16 esse switch overtek tenho ummasi so que nao emcontrei como fazer ou ele nao compre o que fala vai de compex que vai ser feliz


Moura, por quanto você está comprando este switch? É aqui mesmo na capital?
Grato.

----------


## andrecaleiros

amigo, veja se seu switch conta com o protocolo STP.

----------


## tumbalasso

Isso mesmo loop e camada 2 e o unico protocolo no momento e o stp. Sem ele nao tem o que fazer.

----------


## Prime

Boa tarde carissimos colegas, olha tem este link onde mostra todas as formas de configuração possível, porém , este tipo de protocolo STP , RSTP eu não manjo nada !!!! Tem como alguém dar uma aulinha ?? Obrigado.
http://wiki.overtek.com.br/simulador...SIW-UX-IP1717/

----------


## andrecaleiros

amig nao estou conseguindo anexar a foto, mas faça assim: 

va até *Spanning Tree >* Loopback Detection > 
*Loopback Detect Function*
 enable

*Auto Wake Up*




e o debaixo enable tbm..

----------


## Prime

Vejam o outro switch também tem STP RSTP MSTP só preciso de uma pequena ajuda para configura-lo. Eu não sei se fui claro o suficiente, vejam, eu quero preparar minha rede de forma que se meu cliente dentro da casa dele conectando um switch na ponta do meu cabo e com um outro cabinho propositalmente ligando as 2 pontas do cabo no switch " dele dentro da casa dele " que isso não venha influenciar na minha rede !! Entenderam , agradeço pela ajuda.

----------


## Prime

Boa tarde Andre Caleiros eu fiz exatamente assim segui todo o tutorial e ainda habilitei em port management o broadcast storm control para evitar a tempestade de broadcast e nada !!! Quando simulo uma sabotagem usando um switch na ponta do cabo que sai deste geranciável cai tudo !!!!

----------


## andrecaleiros

amigo tente deixando a opção auto wake up desabilitada...

----------


## andrecaleiros

mande um print do loopback detection

----------


## bjaraujo

Faça vlan por porta e fique tranquilo.

----------


## Prime

OK este é o print mas estou achando que isso que eles prometem não funciona !!

----------


## enlacenet

> Moura, por quanto você está comprando este switch? É aqui mesmo na capital?
> Grato.


olha amigo *bjaraujo* compro ele em feira de santana quando comprei foi 140,00 sou de salvador e voce

----------


## bjaraujo

> olha amigo *bjaraujo* compro ele em feira de santana quando comprei foi 140,00 sou de salvador e voce


Também sou de Salvador; você me axiliou a pegar um dedicado.

----------


## enlacenet

> Também sou de Salvador; você me axiliou a pegar um dedicado.


cara nao lembro e muita gente que ajudo mais que bom que pude te ajudar qual bairro vc esta

----------


## bjaraujo

> cara nao lembro e muita gente que ajudo mais que bom que pude te ajudar qual bairro vc esta


Te mandei um email.

----------


## netdovale

[QUOTE=WordNet;619363]amigo, tem certeza que é esse mesmo seu problema?
tenho uma duvida é a seguinte
tenho rede cabeada em condominio
e em alguns ta chegando a 15 cliente por bloco
em cada bloco fica cascateado 2 switchs comuns
esse de 16p da overtek me serviria bem?
existe algum parecido com 24p?
obrigado[/QUOTE

tem de 16 portas, é bem barato tambem

----------


## mamboa

> OK este é o print mas estou achando que isso que eles prometem não funciona !!


Comigo acontece o mesmo. Acho que protocolos STP e Rstp não funcionarão pois, só detectam loop no próprio equipamento e no nosso caso, o loop acontece em outro switch. Tem que ser algum filtro em um equipamento robusto pq senão trava tudo e adeus filtro!

----------


## DanielVieceli775

STP, recomendado RSTP por ser mais rapido.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

tenho uma rede com 4 cabos em trunks com outro swicth core da rede, e o stp funciona sim.

----------


## mamboa

Aqui tenho uma RB 750 como roteador e ligada nela um switch dlink de 8 portas desses comuns. Quando faço um loop nele, a rede inteira trava mesmo eu estando ligado direto em outra porta na RB. O protocolo STP está ativo na RB.

----------


## sunsonk

Veja como habilitar o loopback detection em http://wiki.overtek.com.br/index.php/Switchs, mas isso só funciona no switch em questão. Isto é, se vc tiver outros switches comuns na sua rede, não vai funcionar do jeito que vc quer.
Do jeito que vc quer fazer, se proteger contra um cliente fazendo loop na rede, é preciso que sua rede seja feita com os switches vlan fixa http://www.ispshop.com.br/solucoes-p...oor-placa.html ou gerenciáveis com o loopdetect ativado.

----------


## Prime

Exatamente sunsonk, só com o switch gerenciável é possível evitar este tipo de problema " sabotagem " este switch ele detecta o loop na porta e desativa ela e fica monitorando quando o loop termina a porta volta a funcionar , e detalhe no menu de monitoramanto é possivel ver a porta bloqueada.

----------


## EmersonStern

Olá, sou da Terópode e desenvolvemos um equipamento de transmissao de dados via cabo utp, o equipamento após 1 ano de testes em campo entrou para a linha de produção e está disponivel para o comércio. O equipamento esta possui uma caixa metalica para proteção e que pode ser preso ao próprio cabo de transmissao, sua estrutura permite acomodar os cabos de forma segura, evitando assim que na conexao de novos cabos haja mau contato nos demais. O equipamento foi concebido com proteção contra surtos eletricos, aquecimento e travamentos, sendo que cada ponto monitora a comunicação sua com o provedor, em caso de travamento o ponto reinicia automaticamente evitando a parada de toda a rede. Além dessas vantagens os clientes ficam isolados entre si criando tuneis de conexao direta ao provedor.

----------


## enlacenet

como fazemos para ter acesso a esse equipamento ate mesmo comprar para testar

----------


## Umesh

você terá que que separar em vlans e usar proteção de loop, veja este video:

----------

